# Cm7 and .602 Question



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I was wondering if it was at all possible to be able to do a restore between stock .602 and CM74GBDX.
I would like to be able to switch between the two and be able to do a restore from ROM to ROM; I have been trying to do this but the fact that the Stock ROM requires the D2 bootstrapper, which CM7 is incompatible with apparently, presents an interesting scenario.

Does anyone think they have a way to make this work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Edit! HELP!!!! Don't know why my thread was started as a MOD.....whoops, how do you undo that? This would be my first thread here:blush:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lol. i moved the thread for you.

you should be able to switch between them fine. there's no reason to use the bootstrapper app in cm7. you only have to use it in 602.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Edit: Yes, this is indeed possible; simply use the 2nd init CWR from the latest Rom Manager.5.0.2.0 works just fine, follow this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4905
You can backup and restore just fine. The 2nd init CWR seems to be universal.


----------

